# Photoshop and TTF



## AraCelebEarwen

Clearly we have at least a few artists around here, but upon a look-through, I couldn't come up with any threads where-in anyone could post their art. Now, there are a lot of things that get called 'art', so let me re-state the title of 'Photoshop and TTF'. If you have something that you've made, related to Tolkien or TTF that you think could be worth showing off or getting feedback on, here's the thread you've been looking for!

I've recently been learning a lot about using my Photoshop program, and because of that I've been playing with all kinds of things. Here are some links to what I've done over the last day or two.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/ringoffire.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/fireBG.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/rippledfire.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/ringinfire.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/brownbalrog.jpg

I'm still working with some of them, but I'm also trying not to get too much on my plate. =^.^=


----------



## Ingwë

Very nice! I am glad to see a Photoshop fan here!

Here are some of my works


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Wow, Ingwe! Those are really good! I was just thinking how I liked your user pic as I clicked on the link, and then I find it on your page. Cool!

What version of Photoshop are you working with? I've got Adobe Ps. CS on a basic mac laptop.


----------



## Ingwë

I used Photoshop CS3 but fortunately, I haven't bought it. Torrents for the win  But as far as I know, you are going to have problems if you use unlicenced software in the US. However, it is (still) not illegal to download movies, music, etc. here. 
Photoshop CS3 is much better than the previous versions; along with some new features Adobe introduced new workspace which is far better than the previous one. Moreover, CS3 uses less resource and works more effectively. I could hardly work on my PC with CS2! You can create those images with CS or CS2, of course. It’s just that working with CS3 is easier for me. Why don't you download trial Photoshop CS3 from adobe.com ?


----------



## Confusticated

Here's some I have posted in the past. Used Paintsho Pro though, not Photoshop. 

Elvish character

My own RPG elf character

For a Goblin Bar I tried to start.


----------



## Eledhwen

Ingwë said:


> Very nice! I am glad to see a Photoshop fan here!
> 
> Here are some of my works


Talent! Thanks to translate.google.com, I could even read the text.

Nóm, I like your Culfaron character better than the other one - he looks approachable; and your inn sign reminds me of a 17thC pub called "The Hole int Wall" in Bowness-on-Windermere, how I used to remember it (it's since lost some character to whitewash and cluttered feminine decor). It gets its name from the small window through which ale was passed to servants watching over their masters' horses outside in the yard (it was a very rough hole!). It was the setting for Charles Dickens' narrative, "The Champion Wrestler of All England."

*ps: I don't know the people in the photo.


----------



## Ingwë

Thank you!

And I didn't know translate.google.com is that good  By the way, I didn't make the angel itself, just edited it and made the background. When I have time I will learn Illustrator, too  

@ Nóm
First of all, I had forgotten how to type the ó and I pressed some random keys and hey, here it is LOL! Next, your works: good job! I remember that you made some avatars for me some time ago. It seems that you like working with graphics. Is that your job? Or if it isn't, then you must start a new career  
I have PaintShop, too. I use it mostly for color correction because it is easier than Photoshop


----------



## Confusticated

I enjoy it as a hobby, but have never done it professionally. Thought about it at one time, maybe beginning level position, but everybody seems to want a person who works with Photoshop not PSP. I did mess with Photoshop once. After one day of feeling my way around it, I still do not know why it is so much more expensive than Paintshop.  

A few years back I worked with Anamatar (formerly active member of this site) on a picture. He used Photoshop and I used PSP. What we did was one of us started a kind of painting by doing the background, and then sent the file to the other. We took turns adding layers until we felt the painting was complete. Some of the most fun I ever had with Paintshop. I've done similar things on paper with friends... a fun way to create some truly unique drawings.


----------



## Eledhwen

Nóm said:


> I still do not know why it is so much more expensive than Paintshop.


Marketing! I worked in a software house in the early 1980s when MS-Dos first started to emerge dominant over Unix. Unix was far and away a better operating system, but Microsoft had the marketing edge, aiming at the lower end PC and gaming market and building up an unassailable financial advantage. It was a similar story with VHS and Sony Betamax. Sony stupidly thought that people would go for quality in a limited market (their product was only available with Sony players) over lower quality/lower price with choice, and lost the game. There's a similar war going on at the moment with High Definition TV/DVD - interesting to see who will win. It looks like Blu-ray. Sony has the last laugh?


----------



## Confusticated

Are you saying in a roundabout way that Paintshop Pro is better than Photoshop? 

I haven't used Photoshop enough to have an opinion, but numerous users of it tell me it is better than PSP.



> Sony has the last laugh?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I use CS2 (with NikSharpen Pro for the final sharpening), but in a pretty bread-and-butter meat-and-potatoes way, being a photographer. I use it to enhance prints for final output to clients. I don't even know much about layers because it just never comes into play in my workflow. One of these days though...

Anyway, nice work! I especially enjoy the flaming orb, how'd you do that?

Barley

PS: Photoshop is long established as the world standard in image editing, be it be used on an Apple or a PC. And, there are other good programs out there. It's expensive because it is such an incredibly deep, multifaced and useful program, and it is totally open-ended to all manner of plug-ins. Who knows what else somebody will come up with for it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Anyway, nice work! I especially enjoy the flaming orb, how'd you do that?



I'm going to guess you're asking me.  I used layers.  I had fun playing with the directions I found on a site by and for Photoshop users. You start with a black background and a white ring, add some wind, turn the image the right direction and then play with smudging it out before adjusting things to get the color. (And if you can understand enough out of that try to it, you may be better at it then you think.  )

Good work with all of those, guys! Cool character pics, Nom.


----------

